# 86 300zx turbo 2+2 questions



## dwyerZ31 (May 27, 2011)

i have just bought a 86' turbo 2+2 300zx GL-L auto, canadian model. with 130000km on it and have a few questions. 

ive never owned a car with a turbo so am i supposed to hear a fair amount of hissing from it? or is that a leaky vacuum? it happens at fairly low rpms as well as higher ones. but i cant hear hissing when its idle or reving in neutral and park. 

I also have a slight vibration problem only at around 2900-3100 rpm ( i have digi dash so hard to tell) but always at that rpm in every gear including neutral and park and while at a stand still. i will be checking the drive shaft, engine mounts, tranny mounts and for any loose parts when im doing my major tune up and replacing the stut inserts and shock absorbers this week. is there anything else i should inspect and look for while im there? and just in case i am wrong.

It also stumbles into gear but only into drive , ie never stumbles into reverse. and its kinda like the feeling u get when someone doesnt know how to drive a standard very well and the car stumbles to find the gear. i have yet to go from park or reverse to 1st or 2nd to see if it stumbles into those gears yet. and it only does it every so often mainly when i first turn the car on and pull out or when there is some strain onto it ie on a hill or still moving backwords slightly. could this just by another symptom to the vibration? u joints maybe? well for this car drive shaft lol.

Lastly my rear tires are sitting at a very odd angle / \ pretty much like that. the tires it came with were completely bald on the inside edge but just the rear tires. will replacing my broken shock absorbers pull them in straight or is there another problem happening here.?

these are the main problems. most other ones i know or mostly know what is happening . but these are the half puzzling ones. other then those few things on top it runs great around town and on the highway. i will know more about them when i get it up off the ground and nose around. but i know all shocks are gone, and it is in need of a major tune up and gotta get rid of that stupid catalytic converter. engine compartment is fairly clean for its age but looks like it hasnt been serviced in a while. i have changed the oil so far. but will change to the other fluids this week. any suggestions for my tune up or any of my questions would be greatly appreciated. im not looking into putting a lot of after market parts in it as of yet. that will come later .thanks alot z lovers. i could put pics up if someone told me how this is done. its not in the best shape body wise (still original paint i think but still shiny just a few dings), and lots of people are saying that they didnt make a turbo 2+2 but this is both turbo and 2+2 guaranteed. thanks again guys and let me know.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Turbos make some noise. I never got to drive my turbo Z (engine was blown up when I got it), but other turbo cars I have driven make a hissing noise at all RPMs.

The vibration may be normal, but I would check motor and trans mounts.

Stumbling into gear, do you mean a hard shift into drive? The fact that it doesn't do it as bad into reverse suggests a motor mount or a u-joint. You may also want to check the condition of your transmission fluid. Could also be a worn transmission component causing a rough engagement of the clutch/band for drive.

Rear tires on Z31s sit at an angle. I think it was to compensate for suspension squat under hard launches. There is a camber fix thread floating around the internet somewhere, but it involves modifying the rear subframe.

2+2 turbos weren't offered in the States, but Canada got them. That should explain why others don't believe you. I'd suggest a general shakedown of the front end and a brake check all around, along with checking for evidence that the timing belt/water pump have been serviced. Since you're up north, I'd check the lower drivers side of the radiator for corrosion. All of my Z31s have had issues with radiators. Also might want to look under the tool kit in the hatch and inside the spare tire storage area for rusting.

Good luck with your Z!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The rear tires will also angle in when the coil springs start to sag, which is a fairly common occurance on old Z's and would explain why the inside of your tires are wearing. It wouldn't be a bad idea to replace the coil springs since you are addressing the bad struts and shocks, anyway. Have a four wheel alignment performed afterwards.


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

I am sure that replacing the coils, wheel alignment and the balancing will surely work out with your cars.


----------

